# Danger!!!!! Chicken wings



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Good morning., 

Really sorry now to bring this topic up again. 😊
So I have been giving Tilly chicken wings for the last month or so and have had no probs. and she loves them 😝

BUT, all friends and family are giving out to me for feeding her chicken bones. I have explained each time about the benefit of them being raw (ie not splintering) and they still don't agree with it. 
Is it only a new thing regards the chicken wings. They have me worrying now. 

By looking at Tilly she loves them south would hate to have to cut them out now. 
Thanks x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is your dog, she is happy and you are happy feeding them to her, so I am afraid you will just have to ignore the opinions of friends and family. 
I would get this too from my family but I would carry on if Weller actually liked chicken wings, he hates them! I think I have the only dog that would turn his nose up at raw food!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> She is your dog, she is happy and you are happy feeding them to her, so I am afraid you will just have to ignore the opinions of friends and family.
> I would get this too from my family but I would carry on if Weller actually liked chicken wings, he hates them! I think I have the only dog that would turn his nose up at raw food!!


Thanks for post. Think ur right. Need to turn a deaf ear to it. 

Just feel beaten when I have to keep explaining it over and over. 
They think I'm mad, keep saying its only a dog. 😡
But they don't understand. It's MY dog😄😄😄😄
Only my cockapoo buddies would understand. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jean, when I started feeding barf to my previous dog, a cavalier, when he was 11 years old, my vet and all the staff there told me I was killing him and acted like I should be reported to the RSPCA! That dog lived to 17, didn't see a vet for the last 5 years of this life, and was walking in the park on the day he died. So I think I had the last laugh. For me, barf is beyond any doubt the very best diet. However I would add that anyone who is going to feed what I call DIY barf, should research and learn how to do it properly in order to ensure that it is balanced in bone-proportion and nutrition. That's why I recommend beginners onto Natural Instinct, because it is balanced, ground and there are no safety issues. And vets aren't quite as hostile to it! There is still a lot of ignorance around about pet diets, although not as much as when I started feeding barf. As long as you are doing it properly, just ignore people who don't understand.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think a lot of people have grown up thinking Bones are dangerous etc ,and dont realise its only cooked ones that splinter .

If your happy with your dog eatting chicken wings then dont worry ,my friends think its wrong also but just give me a look,but they feed thery're dogs left over human food all the time (which i think is unhealthy but each to there own)

Buddy is better fed then my kids!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Dylansmum said:


> Jean, when I started feeding barf to my previous dog, a cavalier, when he was 11 years old, my vet and all the staff there told me I was killing him and acted like I should be reported to the RSPCA! That dog lived to 17, didn't see a vet for the last 5 years of this life, and was walking in the park on the day he died. So I think I had the last laugh. For me, barf is beyond any doubt the very best diet. However I would add that anyone who is going to feed what I call DIY barf, should research and learn how to do it properly in order to ensure that it is balanced in bone-proportion and nutrition. That's why I recommend beginners onto Natural Instinct, because it is balanced, ground and there are no safety issues. And vets aren't quite as hostile to it! There is still a lot of ignorance around about pet diets, although not as much as when I started feeding barf. As long as you are doing it properly, just ignore people who don't understand.


Wow. 17. That's brilliant. 
Thanks for post. It was very helpful. I must admit I an feeling a bit nervous with making the DIY barf. 
Now that I can buy it locally might continue doing so for a while. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jeanie when I first got Daisy I put her straight on to a raw diet and I had to put up with lots of rude comments and people not agreeing with me. My parents who have always kept dogs had never heard of raw feeding and were very against it. I still don't think they understand but I don't get the comments any more. 

I know it can be hard when you feel like alone voice amongst many but I took comfort in the fact that on here and on other forums there are so many raw feeders, I knew I wasn't just being an oddball!  I love to see Daisy enjoying chomping a chicken carcass or lamb rib and she REALLY loves it!

You are giving Tilly a great diet by feeding her in this way so be strong!  xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Jeanie when I first got Daisy I put her straight on to a raw diet and I had to put up with lots of rude comments and people not agreeing with me. My parents who have always kept dogs had never heard of raw feeding and were very against it. I still don't think they understand but I don't get the comments any more.
> 
> I know it can be hard when you feel like alone voice amongst many but I took comfort in the fact that on here and on Petforums there are so many raw feeders, I knew I wasn't just being an oddball!  I love to see Daisy enjoying chomping a chicken carcass or lamb rib and she REALLY loves it!
> 
> You are giving Tilly a great diet by feeding her in this way so be strong!  xxx


Keep strong jean. I'll have to keep repeating it😄😄😄

Thanks x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> She is your dog, she is happy and you are happy feeding them to her, so I am afraid you will just have to ignore the opinions of friends and family.
> I would get this too from my family but I would carry on if Weller actually liked chicken wings, he hates them! I think I have the only dog that would turn his nose up at raw food!!


I am so glad to read your post - I thought I had the only dog in the world who turns his nose up at fresh, human grade, top class raw meat!

I have given him chicken, he carries it into the living room and stays there while he tucks merrily into his kibble.

Mad dogs!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller takes a wing as if he has been given something reeeaallly gross, just pinched between his very front teeth he carries it off down the garden and promptly dumps it, comes back in and goes to bed! No BARF in this house!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I just explain to people that dogs in the wild don't eat biscuits! They are made to eat raw meat and bones, it's natural and what they should be eating! No fillers and rubbish pure meaty bones, my puppy thrives on it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a great book for anyone interested in or new to raw feeding. It's very practical and written with lots of humour - yep, I was actually chuckling while reading a book on raw dog feeding . Comes in paperback or kindle version http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raw-Dog-Foo...2093/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335733607&sr=8-2


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> Weller takes a wing as if he has been given something reeeaallly gross, just pinched between his very front teeth he carries it off down the garden and promptly dumps it, comes back in and goes to bed! No BARF in this house!


That had me laughing - that is just what Bobby does.

He takes it in his front teeth, looking at me as I am giving him something truly awful - not into the garden though. he puts it on a big beanie bag in the living room where he places all his important items - my slippers, toilet roll holder, Bonio  - and that's it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a young chap at my butcher's who disapproves - told me the other day they didn't have any bones, following day the butcher gave me a week's worth, told me he always has them.......


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I cannot tell you the amount of times I have to add raw to the end of chicken wing. People are horrified and then I say they are raw and they nearly choke. Pushca loves them and NI is the best! I know it's difficult when people criticise but bet your pup looks fabulous!!!
And judging by your pics I think we know the answer x
X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Keep strong jean. I'll have to keep repeating it😄😄😄
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> ...


Jeanie your posts always make me smile - even without pics of Tilly! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Jeanie your posts always make me smile - even without pics of Tilly! x


If that mad you laugh you should actually see me talking to myself. Def crazy lady. 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i was given, by my sister a book for my birthday last week called "give your dog a bone" all about raw feeding. it is fascinating, and after my holiday in july i will be switching both our dogs over to this way of feeding. i will be buying in bulk natures menu, from anglian meats who supply this to PAH, and chicken wings everyday, and other raw bones ,if i can get them,i have to wait til after our holiday as it will be too difficult before then as we are staying in a caravan with a very small freezer miles from a pet shop! where do others get chicken wings from? i tried tesco but was told they dont sell them?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

crazy lady said:


> i was given, by my sister a book for my birthday last week called "give your dog a bone" all about raw feeding. it is fascinating, and after my holiday in july i will be switching both our dogs over to this way of feeding. i will be buying in bulk natures menu, from anglian meats who supply this to PAH, and chicken wings everyday, and other raw bones ,if i can get them,i have to wait til after our holiday as it will be too difficult before then as we are staying in a caravan with a very small freezer miles from a pet shop! where do others get chicken wings from? i tried tesco but was told they dont sell them?


If you have an asda nearby they sell them there i think you get about 12 for a couple of pounds..

hope that helps x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea most big supermarkets sell a cheap brand ,i shop at Asda .Also if cooking a roast dinner i chop of the wings for Buddy first before cooking.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

The buying of the chicken wings is harder than getting pup to eat them. ... I am always popping into butchers to ask but most throw them away with excess bones. I know halal butchers will have them And will try Asda. The man at waitrose looked at me like I'd grown a new head when I asked him...


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Tesco sell them I get them with my online shop. Morrisons also sell wings x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Last night my two had a chicken wing and lamb rib both from Morrison's, Asda basic chicken wing are defiantly the best value for money, our Tesco never have chicken wings. I wish we had a traditional butcher locally, seem to be quickly becoming extinct.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I buy chicken wings every week from tescos online as well.


----------

